
Show HN: Lambdarest – flask like web framework for AWS Lambda - supernihil
https://github.com/trustpilot/python-lambdarest
======
supernihil
previous mention:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13698965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13698965)

why mention again:

we have reached v 9.0.0 and so much has happened in the meantime (check
history here: [https://github.com/trustpilot/python-
lambdarest/blob/master/...](https://github.com/trustpilot/python-
lambdarest/blob/master/HISTORY.md)):

* 15 contributors over time and battle-tested in production since 2017

* python 3.6+ only

* flask like routing decorator

* supports aws Application Load Balancer and "normal" api gateway

* supports query_params, body_params and path_params

* (still) uses jsonschema for validation

* supports Lambda authorization scopes

* lambdarest strictly does routing/handling and doesn't interfer with deploying

* low amount of code lines: 1 file, 346 lines

* uses poetry for packaging

two tutorials have been published by users over the years:

* [http://www.devgrok.com/2019/03/create-private-microservice-u...](http://www.devgrok.com/2019/03/create-private-microservice-using.html)

* [https://rockset.com/blog/building-a-serverless-microservice-...](https://rockset.com/blog/building-a-serverless-microservice-using-rockset-and-aws-lambda/)

We are very friendly and love cooperating, come join us! :-)

.

small example:

    
    
      from lambdarest import lambda_handler
      
      @lambda_handler.handle("get", path="/foo/<int:id>/")
      def my_own_get(event, id):
          return {"my-id": id}

